# when is it no longer safe to eat let over sushi!?



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

we have sushi left over from last wed night. is it still safe to eat??? what is the safe number of days to eat raw fish thats been in the frig?


----------



## SoulCakes (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't know this for a fact, but I personally don't eat sushi that I've kept for longer than 24 hours.  Actually, I only did that a couple of times, because leftover sushi is just... not good. For me.

But if you have a stronger stomach than I do, then last Wednesday might be ok... assuming you mean Wednesday two days ago, not Wednesday a week and two days ago.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

I wouldn't eat it. And I say this as the person who once devoted a thread here to my having purchased discount day-old sushi made by Pennsylvania Dutchmen, so if anything I should carry some cred as being liberal on the subject.


----------



## Rosehip (Dec 30, 2007)

Definitely not. Raw fish, that's already been handled/prepared should be eaten promptly.


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

I NEVER eat leftover sushi. I am a firm believer that sushi should be eaten the day it was prepared, and preferably the hour it was prepared.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I would eat it the same day or not at all.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

thanks mamas! yeah DH brought it home after lunch out with the guys. it was in the frig and it looked so YUMMY and i LOOOOOVE me some sushi! but when i was about to bit into it something just rung... raw fish a day later YUCK! and i was not going to do anything that would make me hate sushi


----------

